# Cafe Mozart



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Cafe Mozart is the city's oldest & most loved coffee shop, serving the finest fayre & most delectable coffes for nearly 40 years

We serve the finest coffee in the city , end of story...!!!

More...


----------

